# Warco 1100B



## dannykaye (4 Apr 2010)

Anyone know what this lathe is like?


----------



## Blister (4 Apr 2010)

They are like this one on Ebay :lol: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Warco-variable-sp ... 19bb0e2a56


Just up the road from you  8) :wink:


----------



## dannykaye (4 Apr 2010)

but are they any good, I just missed the nova 3000 on ebay and this is so close to home I might bid but I don't know the make

on paper they look ok...


----------



## Blister (4 Apr 2010)

Not owned on myself , but it is 1.5HP , and looks to be made of cast iron , Not a fan of lever are speed change , It opens and closes 2 pulleys and a belt to change speeds


This is the Warco web site 

http://www.warco.co.uk/1100B-Wood-Lathe ... Warco.aspx


----------



## dannykaye (4 Apr 2010)

thanks, I was assuming that it was some form of electronic control, it like a Daf car then


----------



## head clansman (4 Apr 2010)

hi

don't let that put you off , so is the axminster m950 , theirs a lot of members here who own them , visually it look very much like the m950 , that all i can say about it. hc


----------



## dannykaye (4 Apr 2010)

I'm really torn, I could wait and see if someone posts something better here, budget is around £500 for the lathe...


----------



## stevebuk (4 Apr 2010)

if its any help, i have the nova DVRXp, you can come around and have a play on it if you wish, although out of your price range at least you can give the nova a try..
PM if interested ..


----------



## dannykaye (4 Apr 2010)

b***r I missed that, sniped at the last 5 seconds


----------



## big soft moose (4 Apr 2010)

dannykaye":hs04cjeb said:


> b***r I missed that, sniped at the last 5 seconds



Imo 330 is too much for that lathe anyway so never mind , there are loads of bargain lathes come up on ebay so you'll get one eventually

like this one for example 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Myford-Mystro-lat ... 3efe878aa2

also just down the road


----------



## dannykaye (4 Apr 2010)

thanks for that. The trouble is that I don't know what I want really also I don't know what things are worth. Any idea what I should bid for the myford?

If anyone is selling something interesting please let me know


----------



## dannykaye (4 Apr 2010)

stevebuk":3iec5q2j said:


> if its any help, i have the nova DVRXp, you can come around and have a play on it if you wish, although out of your price range at least you can give the nova a try..
> PM if interested ..



Thanks, PM sent but not sure if it went...


----------



## Bodrighy (4 Apr 2010)

dannykaye":133q2enz said:


> . Any idea what I should bid for the myford?
> 
> w



Nothing IMHO. They seem to go for a lot of money but are really limited machines in all sorts of ways. Not much over the bed, underpowered, limited speeds etc etc etc. If you can be patient I'd wait and keep looking as there are some real bargains to be had. 

Pete


----------



## big soft moose (4 Apr 2010)

dannykaye":vtwlpfq1 said:


> thanks for that. The trouble is that I don't know what I want really also I don't know what things are worth. Any idea what I should bid for the myford?
> 
> If anyone is selling something interesting please let me know



i'd say a maximum of 250 - like bod says there are limitations with these machines but imo they only become apparent if you are wanting to turn big or out of balance pieces, and bear in mind that with that deal you are also getting chisels and wood which you would otherwise have to budget for seperately ( I assume you are starting the hobby rather than upgrading)

btw according to his signature devon woody has a perform ccbl for sale - thats basically like an axminster 900 (swivel head, reeves drive, 0.5HP) , i dont know how much hes asking but i sold my 900 to olly for 75 notes last year. - course DW is in devon but it wouldnt cost that mucvh to have it shipped up to you by courier

there are also several graduates on ebay - but these are starting at 525 notes and may well be three phase , meaning you'd have to also budget for an inverter


----------



## Blister (4 Apr 2010)

This one on Egay is good value 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Woodturning-Woodw ... 2eac363974

and you have £300 left over for a chuck and some tools :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (4 Apr 2010)

personally i'd disagree - its a good enough little lathe but i reckon you'd outgrow it pretty quickly (hence the number of these that come up on the bay)

if you are going for a record i'd suggest a Cl2, CL3 or CL4 if you can get a good deal

like this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RECORD-Wood-Turni ... 35a84e5e9c


----------



## Blister (4 Apr 2010)

big soft moose":z103329t said:


> personally i'd disagree - its a good enough little lathe but i reckon you'd outgrow it pretty quickly (hence the number of these that come up on the bay)
> 
> if you are going for a record i'd suggest a Cl2, CL3 or CL4 if you can get a good deal
> 
> ...



Huumm 

I find it strange that you would recommend a Myford Mystro over the record , with a swivel head and a outside tool rest , complete with a new metal Record stand , for a but it now of £200 and have £300 over for the extras required like chuck tolls etc , NO messing with bids and being sniped at the last minute , 

But each to their own , I know what one I would rather have :wink:


----------



## dannykaye (4 Apr 2010)

I have a midi fox at the moment. I originally wanted a lathe mainly for spindle stuff, handles, pens, knobs etc. After watching the forum for a while I am getting a yen to turn some hollow stuff but I have never done anything like that.

I am a bit shy of modern Record after some comments here. I have done a fair amount of metal turning but am painfully aware that things for wood work differently, I also like quiet running tools...

So the requirement here is to upgrade to something that will last a long time. Very tempted by the Axminster 950 type of thing but really liked a nova that I saw a long time ago and I suspect that variable speed is a good thing. The main thing is versatality, for example the other week I was making ear plugs for my students so I need to go fairly small and low vibration is useful

as usual, thanks for all the help


----------



## big soft moose (5 Apr 2010)

Blister":4qhn49ba said:


> big soft moose":4qhn49ba said:
> 
> 
> > personally i'd disagree - its a good enough little lathe but i reckon you'd outgrow it pretty quickly (hence the number of these that come up on the bay)
> ...



I wouldnt recomend a mystro over a decent record like the cl 3 or 4 , but that dml is a beginers lathe, the mystro has its limitations certainly but at least it has variable speed and a reasonable ammount of power.

plus the mystro deal includes tools etc and is just down the road from danny.


----------



## big soft moose (5 Apr 2010)

dannykaye":1ltt9uz4 said:


> So the requirement here is to upgrade to something that will last a long time.



in that case you could do worse than a big lump of cast iron like this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UNION-GRADUATE-BO ... 5886f9d9d9

its three phase but inverter kits are available which will also give you full variable speed. (that said you'd be lucky to get this and the inverter inside your budget)

not great on the versatitlity front, but then the footprint is quite small so you could keeop your baby lathe for doing small work


----------



## dickm (5 Apr 2010)

OK, I know the Mystro is overpriced (and I paid too much for mine secondhand too) but it's not _that_ bad. Solid cast iron swivelling head, pretty good capacity and mounted on a rigid base, it'll do a good job. 
My reason for buying one was that I can interchange chucks etc with my Myford metalworking lathe, which can often come in handy, and I feel happier with the heavier nose than the 3/4" one on the Record.

But if that one on the Bay goes for much less than I paid for mine without the variable speed, I won't be a happy bunny


----------



## dannykaye (5 Apr 2010)

I am being very tempted by the myford, for a start myford are 1/2 mile down the road from me and still sell spares and I like myford, I learned metal turning on one. Also it has more power than a lot of lathes and electronic control. I don't really need the tools (but I always like new tool)s and could do with a real roughing gouge. The chuck is a bonus, unfortunatly I don't have a myford 7 and the axminster has a different system for mounting a chuck so I wont be able to swap.

My main question is if I can stretch to a cl4 which should I get? 

My second question is does anyone want a fox midi lathe with chuck and odds and sods...


----------



## big soft moose (5 Apr 2010)

If you can afford a new CL4 and still have money over for other stuff you want/need i'd definitely go that route - but they arent cheap, and they dont come up second hand very often

otherwise i'd go with the mystro - but not for more than about 300 notes, its local to you and you'll get tooling and timber into the deal. (and if yiou dont want them you can always sell them on to defray part of the cost)

re the fox i might be interested as we need a baby lathe at work for spinning pegs etc - how much do you want for it ? - pm me if you prefer


----------



## penman (5 Apr 2010)

Hi Danny

I have a CL4 if you would like to try it out. Just PM me any time.

Malcolm


----------



## dannykaye (6 Apr 2010)

Thanks all

Malcolm I will come and look at the cl4 if I may, does the 1MT taper cause you any problems, it puts me off a bit because my metal lathe has 2MT and it is useful to be able to swap jacobs chuck etc. Could you either ring me on 07920024804 or PM me a number and I will ring you. When are you around, I work as a lecturer and so I am quite flexible? 

BSM not sure what I want for it, there is a chuck and a screw fitting as well cost was around £250 I am open to offers. One of the bristol handles broke and needs replacing but apart from that it is a nice little lathe.

I still fancy the Mystro but it just jumped to £300 and still has 5 days to go  There is a viceroy too but there are things I don't fancy about it, mainly the strange spindle threads.


----------



## penman (6 Apr 2010)

Danny 
PM sent

Malcolm


----------



## dannykaye (6 Apr 2010)

Thank you for all the help. I have come down to a set of requirements

1HP or more
>20" spindle
some sort of speed control other than changing belts
2MT
swivel headstock
<£500
I really fancy a new lathe not an ebay one

After a lot of agonising I have decided on a F46-719 with a patriot chuck. Terry at Polewood tells me that there is about to be a big price rise and was really helpful. They also have a three year guarantee. All I have to do now is completely reorganise the shed...


----------



## dickm (6 Apr 2010)

dannykaye":2c0sesyp said:


> Thank you for all the help. I have come down to a set of requirements
> 
> 1HP or more
> >20" spindle
> ...



Well, apart from the last requirement, that Mystro should fit the bill


----------



## dannykaye (6 Apr 2010)

dickm":3gjm70g2 said:


> Well, apart from the last requirement, that Mystro should fit the bill



Yeah, but I lost a series of lathes on ebay and I never had too much patience


----------



## big soft moose (6 Apr 2010)

dannykaye":2bqgjl66 said:


> Thank you for all the help. I have come down to a set of requirements
> 
> 1HP or more
> >20" spindle
> ...



that looks like a good lathe - from using similar lathes (ive never used that one) I would predict that there will be a fair bit of vibration and possibly some give in the legs.

both can be dealt with by puting a shelf accross on the lower supports then either piling concrete blocks , sand bags, or your supply of large wood blanks on it to increase the mass. If you go with the latter its a good idea to cover them over with a poly sheet so that they dont get buried in shavings


----------



## dannykaye (7 Apr 2010)

thanks, I am in a wood shed on a concrete plinth, I could cut the floor and bolt it down to the concrete, I'll do that if the vibration is excessive


----------



## big soft moose (7 Apr 2010)

sound plan - but in my experience even bolting down doesnt necessarily stop the machine vibrating - though it does help , so if you are turninganything which is particularly out of balance (burrs or natural edge bowls for example) you'd probably want to bolt it down *and* add mass.


----------



## dannykaye (7 Apr 2010)

Ok I am now the proud owner of the Fox with a noce new Patriot chuck . First impressions, it's bloo*y heavy. When they say it is a 2 man lift for the headstock assembly they are not kidding. However, there was no one else here and it wasn't staying in the box 

I actually expected it next week and cannot believe that Polewood got it here in 2 days, there is a big price hike coming apparently too. SWMBO, who bought it for my birthday arrived home to find a man with a forklift, useful things mobile phones 

First impressions are generally good, a couple of niggles while assembling it

1) the vertical alignment is about 0.25mm low with no adjustment but that is not a problem
2) horizontal alignment was about 2mm out, simple adjustment but no instructions about how to do it
3) enough paint on the guides on the tailstock to stop it moving, had to clean it with a file
4) no adjustment on the tailstock, but I have been spoiled by metal lathes and don't really expect it on a wood lathe
5) the drive belt rattles like hell and, when I took the cover off it was full of cast iron dust. A quick root around turned up some leather and six leather washers has quietened it a lot.

I like the speed adjustment and having loads of power is nice, all my tools seem to work better. Not a big fan of the banjo, I have only run a spindle on it as yet, I am knackered from carrying the big bit, and for spindle work the adjustment is a bit clunky and everything has to be really tight, but I'll get used to it

Now I need some wood and a course in bowl turning, I have some pear drying outside and a big piece of purpleheart that work gave me on my 50th so that will give me something to play with, sadly I have to go to work tomorrow and finish a job for someone on friday as well as finishing the corrections to my thesis so I won't get much time to play for a week  

again, thanks for all the help and advice


----------



## big soft moose (7 Apr 2010)

check out your local freecycle for wood - one post on there got me more than i could handle (and likewise for tom, and doubtless others)


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Apr 2010)

big soft moose":3kv1gxeq said:


> check out your local freecycle for wood - one post on there got me more than i could handle (and likewise for tom, and doubtless others)



I'll second this. I rarely buy wood and apart from the local farmers and hedgers, my main source of wood is Freecycle. Think old furniture, etc and you can get all sorts of good, dry wood. 

Pete


----------



## dannykaye (8 Apr 2010)

I'll try freeserve thanks

just an update on the new fox, I realised today that it was not working rightat fast speeds, the belt was loose and so the chuck could be stopped by hand at any setting above 8. After a call to Polewood a quick spray with wd40 to loosen up the grease on the spindle and all is right with the world


----------

